# Poodle faces having fun



## TabbyMom (Jun 6, 2011)

I just love the look on my poodle faces when they are running and having fun. They make me laugh everytime I look at the pictures!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

OMG...I love these. Especially the scared expression of your black poodle in that second picture. LOL


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Those looks are so familiar  I love watching them play together.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

LOL! That first one is hilarious, your black poodle is so funny! I bet he or she has a great personality. I love the crazy faces they make, too. Your black poodle sure is jet black, so pretty!


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Hahah! Those are awesome pictures! Your black spoo is pretty. The cream poodle's face in the second pictures is what I call "Ultra Werewolf Supreme!" Mine makes that face when he's playing, he's extra ferocious! LOL Great pics!


----------



## sillyspoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Great thread!!! Love seeing all the pictures!


----------



## stardoc (Jul 18, 2011)

pics like these are the best


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Poodle Expressions*

4Paws "Puddles on the sidewalk are just mirrors" and the poodle faces reminds me of when Jake learned to "blow bubbles" ; unfortunately the pic I have is not on computer. When he was a pup, he looooooooooooved taking baths, and would go in the tub with a few inches of water and bring his toys (yes, I know -- he was goofy). One day, he put his head under the water to retrieve something and obviously exhaled, producing bubbles on the top of the water.....well, that sure got his attention and he learned quickly how to make them and then would pull his head up and try to "catch them". He would actually "blow bubbles" on command -- was goofy and he was always so pleased with himself. Would do it outside, too, after a heavy rain if there was a deep puddle, I'd just say, "Jake, blow bubbles" and he'd be like, "where?" and run to the puddle and put his head under......... poodles are goofy and so entertaining.


----------

